# Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März








*Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich​*
Wir berichteten ja bereits breit über das Baglimit, das Versagen von Verbänden und Politik, wie Angler über den Tisch gezogen  wurden, damit vor allem dänische Berufsfischer mehr Dorsch fangen können:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323064
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547

Ins Visier geriet dabei auch die Europaabgeordnete Rodust von der SPD. Denn sie war maßgeblich an den Gesprächen rund ums Baglimit beteiligt.

Zwar nicht von Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei, aber von richtigen Anglern sowie deren Dienstleister (Angelkutter, Bootsvermieter, Tourismus etc.) bekam sie durchaus deutliche Kritik zu hören.

Auch, dass sie Vertreter vom Angeltourismus z. B. aus Gesprächen aussperrte.

Auf diese Kritik hat sie nun reagiert und Anglern, die sie angemailt hatten, in einer Mail geantwortet.

Diese lag auch uns schnell vor, wurde auch bereits bei uns angefangen zu diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4629705#post4629705

Ich habe von Frau Rodust nun die Erlaubnis erhalten, ihre Mail hier im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen.

Ihr könnt schon gerne anfangen, die einzelnen Punkte auseinander zu nehmen.

Ich werde mich dem selber widmen, sobald ich dazu etwas Zeit habe.

Dass das Wenigste so einfach haltbar ist, wie von Frau Rodust wortreich verbreitet, haben ja schon die Empfänger der Mail im anderen Thread festgestellt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4629705#post4629705

Nachfolgend die von Frau Rodust an die Angler versandte Mail:
------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------​
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,



in den vergangenen Tagen ist ein Sturm der Entrüstung durch die Anglergemeinde gegangen. Ich habe sehr viele Schreiben und Kommentare in den sozialen Medien erhalten, auf die ich gern eingehen möchte. Anlass war meine Pressemitteilung zu der sich abzeichnenden Entscheidung der Fischereiminister, die kleine Küstenfischerei unter bestimmten Bedingungen von der Dorsch-Schonzeit auszunehmen.



Als Abgeordnete des Europäischen Parlaments war ich an dieser Entscheidung des Fischereirats nicht beteiligt. Tatsächlich bin ich hier aber interessierte Beobachterin, da ich mich im Sommer als Moderatorin angeboten und Runde Tische zur Zukunft der Ostseefischerei organisiert hatte. Da es reichlich Missverständnisse nicht nur zu den Regelungen zum Dorschschutz zu geben scheint, sondern auch zu meiner Rolle dabei, möchte ich hier gerne einiges richtig stellen. Bitte sehen Sie es mir nach, dass ich Ihnen nicht einzeln antworte, denn viele ihrer Einwände ähneln sich. Ich werde deshalb die wichtigsten Ihrer Argumente aufgreifen und beantworten. 



Aber zunächst zu meiner Person: Nachdem ich auf Seiten des Europäischen Parlaments federführend an der Erarbeitung der neuen Gemeinsamen Europäischen Fischereipolitik beteiligt war, habe ich mich in den letzten Jahren intensiv mit der Umsetzung dieser Reform für die Ostsee beschäftigt. Konkret bedeutet das die Mitarbeit am Ostseemanagementplan, der eine gemeinsame Grundlage dafür darstellt, wie die EU-Ostseeanrainer die Bewirtschaftung der Fischbestände in der Ostsee regeln. Genau hier endet dann auch meine formale Zuständigkeit. Natürlich interessiere ich mich aber dafür, wie sich die Entscheidungen aus Brüssel an den Küsten auswirken. Deshalb habe ich mich im Sommer angesichts der äußerst schwierigen Bestandssituation des westlichen Dorschs und den daraus resultierenden notwendigen Fangbegrenzungen als Moderatorin angeboten, um bei der Suche nach tragfähigen Lösungen für die Berufs- und Freizeitfischerei zu helfen. Das stellt mich nun in die Kritik, die wenn dann eigentlich an die Adresse der Fischereiminister zu richten wäre, die hier ja die Entscheidung getroffen haben. Da ich aber inhaltlich hinter den Ergebnissen der Runden Tische stehe, verteidige ich hier gerne den Ansatz einen zügigen Bestandsaufbau des Dorsches durch eine entsprechend gesenkte Gesamtentnahme sicher zu stellen. 



Sie als Angler hadern nun erkennbar mit der vermeintlichen Ungerechtigkeit, dass Sie den größten Teil der Last der Dorschkrise tragen müssten. Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen: Die Angler tragen nicht die wesentliche Last der Erholung – ihre Fangmengen wurden bis Ende 2016 überhaupt nicht und für 2017 erstmals reglementiert. Dazu kommt, dass die Reduktion bei den Anglern erheblich geringer ist als die der Berufsfischer in den vergangenen drei Jahren. Viele Angler nehmen die nun erfolgte Ausnahmeregelung für die Berufsfischerei als ungerecht wahr und übersehen dabei, dass auch für sie eine Ausnahme besteht: Sie können während der Laichschonzeit bis zu drei Dorsche pro Tag fangen. Außerdem ändert die Erlaubnis für die kleine Küstenfischerei nichts an der ja erheblich begrenzten Fangquote. Sie muss selbstverständlich weiter eingehalten werden. Der Sinn und Zweck der Ausnahmeregelung ist lediglich, eine Milderung der wirtschaftlichen Folgen des Fangverbotes für die kleine Fischerei zu erreichen. 



Aus einigen Ihrer Schreiben entnehme ich, dass Sie sich ebenfalls erhebliche Sorgen um den weiteren Bestand des Dorsches in der westlichen Ostsee machen. Anderen unter Ihnen geht es aber nicht um die Erholung eines kollabierten Bestandes, sondern um die Verteilungsgerechtigkeit zwischen den Anglern einerseits und der kommerziellen Fischerei andererseits. Auf diese Diskussion werde ich mich nicht einlassen, denn an dem gegenseitigen Ausspielen der beiden Sparten werde ich mich nicht beteiligen und sehe auch keinen Sinn darin. Einige unter Ihnen sehen die Angler als Opfer meiner angeblichen Lobbyarbeit für die Berufsfischer, indem ich die Fangquote für Berufsfischer 30% höher zulasse als von den Wissenschaftlern empfohlen. Also bitteschön, da überschätzen Sie meinen Einfluss! Und wenn Sie mir schon Lobbyarbeit unterstellen, dann doch bitte für den Fisch, die dazu führt, dass Fischer und Angler an den erforderlichen Schonmaßnahmen beteiligt werden – weil am Ende nur ein erholter Bestand ausreichend Fisch für alle Beteiligten liefern kann.



Einige Fragen sind technischer Natur, da würde ich Sie bitten, sich künftig ans MELUR zu wenden. Die wichtigsten Antworten wurden bereits zusammen gestellt, Sie finden unter der folgenden Adresse: http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/faqDorschfangbegrenzung.html 

Nun zu Ihren Fragen und Anmerkungen, die ich im Wortlaut aufführe. Die Fragen habe ich so beantwortet, dass die Antworten unabhängig von den anderen Antworten verständlich sind.



*„Es ist so, für die Angler wurde eine Schonzeit eingeführt, in der sie nicht vom Ufer aus in den flacheren Gewässern fischen dürfen. Aber für die Berufsfischer wird eine Ausnahme gemacht. Die dürfen auch in dieser Zeit genau da fischen, wo es den Anglern (angeblich zum Schutz der Dorsche) verboten wurde.“*
Wie oben bereits aufgeführt, gibt es auch für die Angelfischerei eine Ausnahme von der Laichschonzeit: Sie dürfen bis zu drei Dorsche pro Tag und Angler fangen. Diese Ausnahme ist mit erheblich weniger bürokratischem Aufwand verbunden als die Ausnahme für die Berufsfischerei, die eine solche Maßnahme beantragen und dann die Fangtätigkeit dokumentieren muss, um sicherzustellen, dass sie nicht tiefer als 20 m fischt. Eine pauschale Ausnahme von der Fangbeschränkung für Angler, die von der Küste aus fischen, wurde nach meinen Informationen im Herbst diskutiert, dann aber verworfen, weil fast kein Strandangler das jetzige bag limit von 5 Tieren (3 in der Laichschonzeit) erreicht. Die Laichschonzeit soll vor allem laichende Dorsche schützen, und die laichen in den tiefen Becken, nicht im Flachwasser.


*„Zudem wurde für Angler ein unkontrollierbares Baglimit eingeführt und die rechnerisch entstandene Menge den Berufsfischern zugeschlagen. Erst müssen wir die Quote der Fischer mit tragen, und dann wird den Fischern erlaubt IN der Laichzeit weiter zu fischen, während die Angler nur 3 statt 5 Dorsche pro Tag entnehmen dürfen. Laichzeit = Schonzeit und daher NULL DORSCH für ALLE in diesem Zeitraum.“*
Dieser Lösungsansatz (komplette Schließung ohne Ausnahmen) ist nachvollziehbar und sicher wirksamer, als diverse Ausnahmen von der Laichschonzeit für Angler und Berufsfischer zuzulassen. 

Die Laichschonzeit umfasst nun aber den größten Teil der Hauptfangzeit der Berufsfischerei (75-85% der Anlandungen von Dorsch werden im ersten Quartal getätigt), und da gerade die kleinen Fahrzeuge keine Ausweichmöglichkeit in andere Seegebiete haben, käme eine solche Regelung einem Arbeitsverbot für 2 Monate gleich, mit erheblichen wirtschaftlichen Folgen für die betroffenen Fischer und deren Angestellte.

Zudem ist der Einfluss der Fischerei auf das Laichgeschehen gering, wenn die Fischerei nicht auf Laichkonzentrationen stattfindet – und die finden vor allem in Gewässern tiefer als 20 m statt. Wenn also sicher gestellt wird, dass die Fischerei flacher als 20 m stattfindet, können die wirtschaftlichen Folgen für die Fischerei gemildert und dennoch die laichenden Dorsche geschützt werden.

Das bag limit für Angler ist leichter kontrollierbar als andere Schonmaßnahmen, es ist längst eingeführt z.B. in der Küstenfischerei auf Lachsartige (und wird hier offenbar ausreichend kontrolliert), sowie als Ausreise-Mengenbegrenzung u.a. in der norwegischen Dorschfischerei. Auch hier gibt es nach meinem Kenntnisstand keine erheblichen Probleme mit der Kontrollierbarkeit. 

Im Übrigen gibt es auch von der Tourismusbranche ein Interesse, dass während der Nebensaison im Februar und März Angler an die Küsten kommen, die Angelfischerei also nicht komplett untersagt wird.  

*„Einige von Ihnen forderten ein ganzjähriges Fangverbot in den Hauptlaichgebieten.“*
Ein ganzjähriges Fangverbot in den Hauptlaichgebieten ist nicht sinnvoll, weil sich der Dorsch nur während einer kurzen Zeit des Jahres dort aufhält. Angler wehren sich zu Recht gegen den ganzjährigen Ausschluss aus Natura2000-Gebieten, der gleiche Ansatz sollte dann aber auch für alle anderen Schutzgebiete gelten.



*„Durch die Entscheidung, dass Kutter unter 15 m Länge weiterhin in der Laichzeit in flachen Gewässern fischen dürfen, wird der notwendige Schutz des Dorsches erheblich eingeschränkt. Den Schutz der flachen Küstengewässer als unnötig zu bezeichnen, ignoriert vollkommen den notwendigen Aufwuchs der Dorsche in allen Alters- und Größenklassen.“*
Jede Ausnahme schränkt den Schutz des Dorsches ein.

Das Ziel der Laichschonzeit ist es allerdings, die großen Dorsche in Ruhe Nachwuchs produzieren zu lassen – und dies geschieht vor allem in Gewässern tiefer als 20 m. Der Schutz der aufwachsenden Tiere viele Monate später, erfolgt nicht durch regionale Schließungen, sondern durch die stark reduzierten Fangmengen für Fischer und Angler. Diese Jungtiere sind weit verteilt. Um sie anders zu schützen, müsste der größte Teil der westlichen Ostsee für alle Methoden das ganze Jahr geschlossen werden. Das wollen wir aber nicht, unser Ziel ist die nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung. 

*„Es gibt in der westlichen Ostsee nicht viele Bereiche, die tiefer als 20 Meter sind. Fische, die in den „flachen“ Bereichen gefangen werden, sind im Februar und März alle voller Laich, denn sie schwimmen dort, bevor sie in den tiefer gelegenen Bereichen über 20 Meter ablaichen.“*
Die Gebiete tiefer als 20 m sind größer, als viele glauben – siehe anhängende Karte (Gebiete tiefer als 20 m in rot). Beispielsweise ist in der Lübecker Bucht die 20 m-Linie nur wenige Kilometer von der Küste entfernt. 

Das Ziel der Laichschonzeit ist es, die Dorsche während des Laichgeschäftes nicht zu stören und eine Fischerei auf Laichkonzentrationen zu vermeiden. Es geht nicht darum, möglichst viele Laichdorsche überleben zu lassen – dies wird durch die Fangmengenbeschränkung erreicht. Dorsche produzieren so unwahrscheinlich viel Nachwuchs (100.000e bis Millionen von Eiern pro Weibchen), dass schon ein kleiner Prozentsatz erfolgreich laichender Dorsche für eine schnelle Bestandserholung sorgen kann. Natürlich dauert der Aufbau des Laichs viele Monate, und kurz vor der Laichzeit sind reife Fische auch im Flachen zu finden. Sie sind hier aber nicht annähernd so konzentriert wie während des eigentlichen Laichvorgangs und damit auch nicht massenhaft zu fangen. 







*„Was den Dorschen wirklich helfen würde, ist ein vernünftiges Mindestmaß. Nicht die jetzt geltenden 38 cm sondern mindesten 45 cm, so dass die Fische in ihrem Leben sicher mindesten einmal ablaichen können.“*
Alte, große Fische tragen erheblich mehr zum Aufbau einer Population bei, nicht nur weil sie mehr Laich produzieren, sondern auch weil ihre Nachkommen erfolgreicher sind. Es kann also viel mehr für den Bestandsaufbau getan werden, wenn man die alten Tiere schützt, statt darauf zu achten, dass ein Dorsch einmal im Leben laichen kann. 60 Erstlaicher liefern so viel Nachwuchs wie ein 8 Jahre altes Weibchen.

Insgesamt sollte der Fischereidruck so niedrig sein, dass genügend kleine Fische groß werden können und gleichzeitig genügend große Fische für den Bestandsaufbau übrig bleiben. 

Eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes war für Angler im Gespräch, wurde dann aber verworfen, weil es verwaltungstechnisch nicht umsetzbar war. 

*„Einige Schreiber meinten, dass mit der neuen Regelung in Kauf genommen, dass der Dorsch in der Ostsee in diesem Jahr von den kommerziellen ganz legal ausgerottet wird.“*
Der Dorsch wird ganz sicher nicht ausgerottet, auch wenn der Bestand wie jetzt in sehr schlechtem Zustand ist. Das Thünen-Institut geht immer noch von über 22 Millionen erwachsenen Dorsche in der westlichen Ostsee aus. Die Ausnahmen für die Berufs- und Freizeitfischerei sind so gestaltet, dass sie die Folgen der Laichschonzeit für beide abmildern und dennoch das Ziel der Schonzeit sicherstellen: die ungestörte Vermehrung der Laichdorsche und die Vermeidung der Fischerei auf Laichkonzentrationen. 


*„Kutterfischer richten erheblichen ökologischen Schaden mit ihren Rollnetzen auf dem Meeresgrund an. Die Lübecker Bucht wurde bereits im Januar täglich von deutschen, dänischen und polnischen Kuttern und Trawlern regelrecht umgepflügt. Gefangen wurde überwiegend Laichdorsch.“*
Auf Weichböden richten die meisten Grundschleppnetze keinen „Schaden“ an. So beträgt die Eindringtiefe von Grundschleppnetzen in den Meeresboden nur einen Bruchteil der Eindringtiefe eines Pfluges in der Landwirtschaft.

Dagegen sind schwere Geräte wie Baumkurren in der Ostsee verboten. Fanggeräte wie Stellnetze haben zwar einen deutlich geringeren Einfluss auf den Meeresboden, fangen dafür aber unbeabsichtigt Seevögel und Schweinswale bei, die in Schleppnetzen nicht zu finden sind. 

Letztlich hat jede menschliche Aktivität Auswirkungen, auch die Fischerei. Es muss darum gehen, die Auswirkungen so weit wie möglich zu reduzieren, und da können je nach Gebiet, Zielart und Beifang Schleppnetze die nachhaltigste Fischereimethode sein. 

Die Laichschonzeit ist nun mit 8 Wochen ausreichend lang, um die Haupt-Laichperiode abzudecken – natürlich gibt es auch davor und danach noch Laichaktivitäten, aber wesentlich geringer. Wenn alle Laichdorsche geschützt werden sollen, müsste man die westliche Ostsee 5 Monate lang fischereifrei machen, einschließlich der Angelfischerei. Damit wird wenig mehr getan für den Dorschbestand als bei der jetzigen zweimonatigen Schonzeit.

Laut Thünen-Institut sind in der Lübecker Bucht hauptsächlich deutsche Fischer aktiv; polnische Fahrzeuge fischen dort gar nicht. 

*„Für viele Angler ist klar, der Dorsch muss geschützt werden, damit sich die Bestände erholen können. Während der Laichzeit sollte ein generelles Verbot gelten, auch für die Angler, dass kann jeder nachvollziehen. Ein nachhaltiger Schutz kann nur gelingen, wenn alle gemeinsam Verzicht üben und nicht an allen Ecken und Enden versucht wird, Sonderregelungen zu erreichen.“*
Dieser Aussage kann ich nur zustimmen – dennoch müssen wir versuchen, die teilweise existenzbedrohenden Folgen der Laichschonzeit für die Fischerei soweit es geht zu mildern, wenn es dazu Möglichkeiten gibt, ohne das Ziel der Laichschonzeit erheblich zu gefährden. Die Ausnahme für Fischereien, die nachweislich nur im flachen Wasser durchgeführt werden, in dem es keine Laichkonzentrationen für Dorsch gibt, ist daher ein akzeptabler Weg. 

Im Übrigen gibt es auch von der Tourismusbranche ein Interesse, dass während der Nebensaison im Februar und März Angler an die Küsten kommen, die Angelfischerei also nicht komplett untersagt wird. 

*„Angler sind nicht die Verursacher der gegenwärtigen Bestandssituation, würden dann aber doppelt benachteiligt.“*
Die deutschen Angler sind für die derzeitige Bestandssituation ebenso mit verantwortlich. Warum Angler doppelt benachteiligt sein sollen, ist mir nicht klar: Ihre Fangmengen wurden bis Ende 2016 überhaupt nicht und für 2017 erstmals reglementiert. Die Fangmengen wurden für Angler in 2017 erheblich geringer reduziert als für die Berufsfischerei, was ihrer besonderen wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung Rechnung trägt.

Zudem haben die Angler eine Ausnahme von der Laichschonzeit (nur 3 statt 5 Tiere pro Tag und Angler) sowie eine administrativ erheblich weniger aufwändige als die für die Berufsfischerei eingeführte.


*„Die Freizeitangler verzichten zu Gunsten der Fischer. Die Fischer räumen nun weiter den Laichdorsch ab. [...] Deshalb ist diese Entscheidung kontraproduktiv.“*
Angler verzichten zugunsten der Fischer, und Fischer verzichten zugunsten der Angler: Die Entnahmen der Berufsfischerei und der Angler haben den Dorschbestand in die jetzige Situation gebracht, deswegen ist es auch gerecht und sinnvoll, dass sich beide Sektoren am Wiederaufbau des Bestandes beteiligen. Damit die Fischer, die mit der Ausnahmeregelung auch in der Laichschonzeit fischen dürfen, die Laichdorsche nicht „abräumen“, dürfen sie nicht in den tiefen Bereichen der westlichen Ostsee fischen, in denen sich die Laichdorsche nachweislich während der Laichzeit konzentrieren. 


*„Wie können Sie den Freizeitanglern eine Schonzeit verordnen und den Nebenerwerbsfischern nicht? Diese sind für den Rückgang der Bestände ebenso verantwortlich. Hier wird maximal selten kontrolliert, wieviel und in welchen Größen gefangen wird.“*
Die Laichschonzeit gilt auch für die Nebenerwerbsfischer. Wie für die Angelfischerei, die in der Laichschonzeit bis zu drei Dorsche pro Tag und Angler anlanden darf, gibt es aber eine Ausnahme: Auf Antrag dürfen Fahrzeuge unter 15 m Länge fischen, wenn sie dies nicht tiefer als 20 m tun Zudem dürfen sie auch keine leistungsfähigen Schleppnetze haben und müssen zudem verpflichtend mit VMS ausgestattet sein. Hier sammeln sich die laichenden Dorsche, für deren Schutz die Laichschonzeit eingerichtet wurden. Die Fänge der Nebenerwerbsfischer sind sicher nicht der wesentliche Grund für den Rückgang des Dorschbestandes der westlichen Ostsee – dafür sind es zu wenige Fischer und deren Fangmengen sind zu gering. Sie haben aber recht, dass dieses Fischereisegment deutlich besser kontrolliert werden sollte.  

*„Es gibt in den schleswig-holsteinischen Häfen nur 4 Trawler über 15 Meter, der ganze Rest der Kutterflotte wird nun den Dorschbestand vernichten. Als Folge dessen wird die küstennahe Tourismusbranche durch ausbleibende Angler leiden.“*
Eine 8-wöchige Laichschonzeit allein würde die Erholung des Bestandes nicht sicherstellen, auch wenn es keine Ausnahmen gäbe. Deshalb sind die Fangmengen für die Angelfischerei und noch drastischer für die Berufsfischerei (-56%) gesenkt worden. 

Die Ausnahme für Fischereien, die nachweislich nur im flachen Wasser durchgeführt werden, in dem es keine Laichkonzentrationen für Dorsch gibt, ist daher akzeptabel – ebenso übrigens wie die Ausnahme für die Angler, die ja auch in der Laichschonzeit weiter fangen dürfen, wenn auch nur 3 statt 5 Tiere pro Tag und Angler. Denn genau diese Ausnahme für Angler zielt ja darauf ab, dass Angler auch weiterhin in der Nebensaison an die Küsten kommen.  

*„Wenige leben von der Fischerei als Haupterwerb. Der Angeltourismus und die volkswirtschaftlich gesehen deutlich werthaltigere Angelindustrie wird dabei auch nicht berücksichtigt.“*
Es leben an der deutschen Ostseeküste immer noch mehr Fischer vom Fischfang als Angelkutter von den Angeltouristen. Für unsere Küstenbundesländer repräsentiert die Berufsfischerei und auch die Angelfischerei unser maritim-kulturelles Erbe. Es geht also nicht darum, diese beiden Sektoren gegeneinander auszuspielen, sondern ihre wirtschaftliche Bedeutung zu erkennen und zu fördern, daher verwahre ich mich auch dagegen, die gewerbliche Küstenfischerei als „Nostalgie“ abzutun. Es profitieren beide Sektoren davon, wenn Hafenstandorte erhalten und saniert werden. Die besondere wirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angeltourismus wird sehr wohl berücksichtigt – genau deshalb wurden die Fangmengen der Berufsfischerei weit mehr reduziert als die der Freizeitfischerei. 

Die Berufsfischerei versorgt auch Verbraucher und Gastronomie mit dem wertvollen Lebensmittel Fisch. Bei einem gesunden Bestand ist genug Fisch für alle da. Mit den jetzt beschlossenen Maßnahmen wollen wir dieses Ziel erreichen. 

*„Für die Fischer gibt es Ausgleichszahlungen. Was gibt es für die Kutterbetreiber oder Vermieter von Kleinbooten?“*
Ausgleichszahlungen des Landwirtschaftsministeriums sind nur für Fangeinbußen und damit nur für die Berufsfischerei möglich. Angelkutterbetreiber und Bootsvermieter fürchten dagegen Umsatzeinbußen durch ausbleibende Angeltouristen, die nur mittelbar wegen der Fangbeschränkungen und/oder der schlechten Fänge nicht vielleicht nicht kommen. 

Die Hilfen für die Berufsfischerei sind ebenfalls stark beschränkt und nur dazu gedacht, solche Betriebe vorübergehend über Wasser zu halten, die eigentlich überlebensfähig sind, aber die nächsten zwei Jahre nicht überstehen würden.


*„Erst werden den Meeresanglern an der Ostsee Fangbeschränkungen aufgrund von durchaus fragwürdigen Bestandserhebungen aufgedrückt. Kaum wedelt aber die Berufsfischerlobby mit dem Finger (oder etwa doch dem Geldbeutel??), findet sich ein scheinheiliges Schlupfloch.“*
Es ist Ihre subjektive Ansicht, dass die Bestandsberechnungen des Internationalen Rates für Meeresforschung (ICES) „durchaus fragwürdig“ sind. Trotz einiger Unsicherheiten (hier bis zu 20%), die in der Meereswissenschaft wegen der großen Ausdehnung des Gebietes und der vergleichsweise winzigen Stichproben unvermeidlich sind, sind dies die besten uns für politische Entscheidung zur Verfügung stehenden Daten. Die Unsicherheiten müssen bei der Bewirtschaftung berücksichtigt werden, die Zahlen aber wegen der Unsicherheiten ganz abzulehnen, bringt uns alle nicht weiter. 

Interessanterweise werden derartige „Beschwerden“ immer nur geäußert, wenn es einem Fischbestand schlecht geht und Ressourcennutzer Einschränkungen hinnehmen müssen – sobald ein Bestand im guten Bereich ist (ermittelt mit den gleichen Methoden, die Sie kritisieren), verstummt die Kritik. Sowohl den Meeresanglern wie der Berufsfischerei wurden Fangbeschränkungen „aufgedrückt“, damit der Bestand sich schnell erholen kann, dass ist Sinn und Zweck der Maßnahmen. Sie schimpfen über die Berufsfischerlobby? Nach meinen jüngsten Erfahrungen ist die Anglerlobby in Deutschland wesentlich einflussreicher ist als die Berufsfischerlobby. 

*„Es gibt umfangreiches Videomaterial vom fischverachtenden Umgang mit den Fängen. Fische die zu klein sind, werden in Massen tot entsorgt – der nächste Hol könnte ja besser werden, maßige Fische, die tot im Stellnetz hängen werden ebenfalls entsorgt – ohne sich auf die Fangquote auszuwirken. Die Fangmengen der Hobbyangler werden dagegen großzügigst und völlig realitätsfern nach oben gerechnet.“*
In der Ostsee ist der Rückwurf von gefangenen Dorschen seit dem 1. Januar 2015 nicht mehr erlaubt, alle Fische müssen angelandet und auf die Quote angerechnet werden. Natürlich gibt es – wie überall, auch bei den Anglern – auch unter den Fischern solche, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten. Allerdings ist mir gerade in der Dorschfischerei in der westlichen Ostsee nichts über systematische Regelverletzungen bekannt geworden. 

Die Fänge der Angler werden nach international anerkannten und immer wieder überprüften Methoden erhoben und hochgerechnet. Die Realitätsnähe wird durch parallele, unabhängige Erhebungen immer wieder verifiziert. Möglicherweise decken sich die wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse nicht mit der Wahrnehmung einiger Angler. 

*„Gerade in dieser Region sind sehr viele untermaßige Fische unterwegs, welche dann als toter Beifang wieder über Bord gehen und in keiner Fangquote erscheinen. Genau hier sollte angesetzt werden. Also bitte entweder Schonzeit, dann aber für alle, oder Schonmaße für Netz- und Leinenfischer runter, um den Beifang zu verwerten und für Angler rauf, da schonen im Flachwasser genagelt und überlebensfähig. Nur so kann meiner Meinung nach etwas erreicht werden.“*
Das wesentliche Problem des Dorschbestandes der westlichen Ostsee ist ja gerade, dass der Nachwuchs 2015 ausgeblieben ist. Es gibt daher, anders als Sie wahrnehmen, besonders wenige untermaßige Tiere und daher auch fast keine Fänge und Rückwürfe solcher Dorsche – der Rückwurf ist ohnehin seit dem 1. Januar 2015 illegal. Seither müssen alle Dorschfänge angelandet und auf die Quote angerechnet werden. Gleichzeitig wurde, genau ihrem Vorschlag entsprechend, das Mindestmaß für die Vermarktung (nicht für die Anlandung, denn alle Fänge müssen angelandet werden) von 38 auf 35 cm (Geschlechtsreife!) reduziert und damit die bisher untermaßigen Fänge, die vorher über Bord gegeben werden mussten, um 90% reduziert. Die Heraufsetzung der Mindestlänge in der Angelfischerei wurde ausführlich diskutiert und für sinnvoll befunden, konnte dann aber aus administrativen Gründen nicht umgesetzt werden – die Änderung der Regularien würde Jahre dauern und dem Dorschbestand damit jetzt nicht helfen können.


*„Wie können ein paar Angler in den Wintermonaten in der Ostsee eine Dorsch Bestandserholung gefährden?“*
Leider (aus Sicht des Dorsches, glücklicherweise aus Sicht des Tourismus) sind es eben nicht „ein paar Angler“, sondern viele Tausend, die auch bei geringen individuellen Fängen insgesamt einen großen Einfluss auf die Bestandsentwicklung des Dorsches haben. Über 160.000 Angler haben im Mittel der letzten drei Jahre an der Ostsee geangelt, viele davon auch in den Wintermonaten. 

Ich bedaure es sehr, dass es zwischen den Anglern und mir zu solch eklatanten Missverständnissen gekommen ist. Ich bedaure darüber hinaus, dass einige aus Ihren Reihen nicht vor herabwürdigenden Äußerungen per Mail oder in den sozialen Medien zurückschrecken. Das verstehe ich nicht unter einer fairen Kommunikation. Genau an einem solchen offenen Austausch habe ich aber nach wie vor ein großes Interesse! 



Herzliche Grüße

Ulrike Rodust

------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------​
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Hier mal als erstes das, was bereits im anderen Thread angemerkt wurde zur Mail von Frau Rodust:


Ørret schrieb:


> Ich habe grade eine ellenlange Antwortmail von Rodust bekommen.Darin schreibt sie das es nicht ihre Entscheidung war die Fischerei für Berufsfischer während der Schonzeit zuzulassen....
> Jetzt will sie es nicht gewesen sein...Hat wohl Angst um Wählerstimmen?!
> 
> Den ganzen Rest der Mail kann ich mir leider erst heute Abend zu Gemüte ziehen. Ich ahne schon das mein Blutdruck dabei deutlich ansteigen wird...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie wäre nur Beobachterin gewesen etc. - die Mail hast nicht nur Du bekommen (so ne Art Massenabfertigung an die, welche sie angemailt hatten, ohne auf die konkreten Fragen einzugehen, würd ich vermuten).
> 
> Ihre "runden Tische", bei denen Kutterkäptns ausgeladen wurden etc., hat sie da wohl irgendwie auch "vergessen" und wie sie mit ihrer Duzfreundin , der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, deer Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zusammen die Angler in die Pfanne gehauen hat zu Gunsten vor allem der dänischen Berufsfischerei....
> 
> ...





bastido schrieb:


> Habe die mail natürlich auch bekommen, auf jede sachlich falsche oder aus dem Kontext gerissene Einlassung hier einzugehen sprengt den Rahmen. Auf jeden Fall möchte sie es nicht gewesen sein, findet es zwar gut so aber die Fischereiminister sind die Ansprechpartner.
> Grundschleppnetze(mit Verweis auf Pflüge in der Landwirtschaft) richten übrigens grundsätzlich nicht mehr Schaden an als Angelfischerei, sagt sie. Hammer!





bastido schrieb:


> Die konkrete Argumentationskette ist, dass Grundschleppnetze auf Weichböden *keinen* Schaden anrichten da die Eindringtiefe geringer ist als die des Pfluges auf dem Feld. Mehr an wirrer Argumentationsnot geht nicht.#c#c#c
> Zum Rest der mail will ich hier eigentlich nichts schreiben, da zitieren ja nicht geht und jeden einzelnen Punkt hier auseinander zu nehmen ist mir zu anstrengend.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil Dorsche auf "weichen Böden" geschleppt werden und nicht auf Steingrund etc. , gelle?
> 
> Do wie sie behauptet, es würde mehr Fischerei als Angeltourismus geben, weils mehr Fischkutter als Angelkutter gibt und die daher mehr umsetzen.....
> 
> ...





zander67 schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...herei-zerstoert-den-meeresboden-a-970302.html
> 
> Da irrt die gute Frau.
> 
> VG





bastido schrieb:


> Thomas, so kann man jeden einzelnen Punkt auseinander nehmen und sie der Unkenntnis überführen. Mit Verlaub, das ist klassisches Politikergeseier, Fakten weglassen oder verdrehen.





marioschreiber schrieb:


> Viel "Bla Bla" ...
> Kernaussage von ihr bleibt "Ich bin nicht schuld !"
> 
> Das hier verstehe ich z:B. nicht :
> ...





marioschreiber schrieb:


> Und der Lacher schlechthin :
> 
> 
> > ...Sie schimpfen über die Berufsfischerlobby? Nach meinen jüngsten Erfahrungen ist die Anglerlobby in Deutschland wesentlich einflussreicher ist als die Berufsfischerlobby...
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist eine Europasache, die im Gegensatz zum Bestandsmanagement gBalimit) wegen Zuständigkeit der Länder durchs EU-Parlament gemusst hätte und daher nicht zeuitnah hätte umgesetzt werden können - hätte eigentlich eine Ex-Bundestagsabgeordnete wie Frau Dr. auch wissen MÜSSEN, bevor sie sowas als Ersatz für Baglimit fordert......


----------



## exstralsunder (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

ich hab mir mal den ganzen Brief durchgelesen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was ich davon halten soll.

Zum einen muss man aber Frau Rodust zu Gute halten, dass Sie überhaupt sachlich geantwortet hat. 
So ein Statement hätte ich mir mal vom DAFV gewünscht.
Und: aus Sicht von Frau Rodust sind ihre Antworten durchaus plausibel.

Das Problem an der ganzen Geschichte ist eben, dass sie es nicht besser weiß! 
Sie versucht mit Wischiwaschi Antworten den Fragen aus dem Weg zu gehen. 
Sie stützt sich auf das, was Ihr zugetragen wurde. 
Da Seitens unseres Verbandes eben nichts sinnvolles dazu beigetragen wurde, haben wir nun das Dilemma!

Teils sinnfreie und nicht nachvollziehbare Antworten sind die Folgen. 
-Warum soll ein Mindestmaß von 45 cm nicht möglich sein? 
-auch wenn der Dorsch angeblich ab 20 Meter laicht...so ist doch ein gefangener Dorsch mit Laich zwischen 0 und 19 Metern , ein Dorsch der weg ist. Und nach meinen Informationen werden (auch von den Anglern) derzeit einige Dorsche mit Laich außerhalb der 20 meter Grenze gefangen.
-wie Frau Rodust richtig erkennt, hat so ein Dorschweibchen zwischen 100.000 bis 2 Million Eier. Also rein theoretisch werden mit jedem gefangenem Laichweibchen ca 1-2 Million Dorsche getötet. Was aber bei der ganzen Geschichte vergessen wird: warum hat der Dorsch denn überhaupt so viele Eier? 
Weil es einfach die Masse macht! 
Nur ein Bruchteil der Eier werden überhaupt zum ausgewachsenen Dorsch.
Was Frau Rodust auch vergisst, ist die Tatsache, dass ein Dorsch erst mit ca 41 cm Geschlechtsreif ist. Dann ist der Dorsch 2-4 Jahre  alt. Das Dumme ist nur: da ist er schon weggefangen...da ja das Mindestmaß von 35 bzw. 38 cm gilt.

Wenn ich ernsthaft eine Tierart schützen will, dann tue ich alles Mögliche was in meiner Macht steht.
Die zig Ausnahmen , wenn und aber, sind dem Angler, Kutterkapitän, Angelladenbesitzer, Hotelier etc. nicht zu vermitteln!
Meine Meinung zu ihren Brief: zu viel allgemeines Politikergeschwafel ohne wirklichen Tiefgang. Kein wirkliches Hintergrundwissen, bzw. nur einseitiges.

Ungenügend! Setzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Stimme mit Deiner Analyse größtenteils überein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Erst mal finde ich es lobenswert, dass sie sich der Diskussion stellt. Respekt! 

Aus ihrer Argumentation erkennt man ziemlich viel Hilflosigkeit und ich glaube ihr, dass sie bei den Entscheidungen bzgl. des Dorsches gern einiges anders gemacht hätte, aber schlichtweg Andere an den Hebeln sitzen.

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir allerdings der Umstand, dass sie auf das Thema Angeltourismus und die damit zusammenhängenden Arbeitsplätze überhaupt nicht eingeht. Für sie gibt es nur Berufsfischer, deren Arbeitsplätze zu verteidigen sind. Hotels, Angelkutterbetreiber etc. existieren in ihrer Wahrnehmung nicht. Sie verteidigt einen todgeweihten Berufsstand und macht mit den Entscheidungen zur Quote viele Arbeitsplätze mit Zukunft kaputt. Nur als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl: NRW krankt heute noch daran, dass man zu lange am Kohlepfennig festgehalten hat. Genutzt hats langfristig nix. #h

Von einer EU-Abgeordneten erwarte ich an dieser Stelle mehr Durchblick.

Ich hoffe, sie liest hier mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aus ihrer Argumentation erkennt man ziemlich viel Hilflosigkeit und ich glaube ihr, dass sie bei den Entscheidungen bzgl. des Dorsches gern einiges anders gemacht hätte, aber schlichtweg Andere an den Hebeln sitzen.


Sie ist bekannt als jemand, der für die Berufsfischerei einsteht.

Dass sie hier versucht ihre Rolle klein zu reden, hat in meinen Augen nix mit Hilflosigkeit zu tun, sondern mit dem aufgebauten politischen Druck seitens der Angler.

Leider kann ich nicht alle mir zur Verfügung stehenden Infos veröffentlichen.

Aber schon alleine, dass sich hier eine EU-Abgeordnete in langen Mails plötzlich mit Anglern abgibt, während sie vorher selbst den Verband der Angelkutterreeder und den Tourismus bei Gesprächen ausgeladen hatte, sollte  jedem zu denken geben......


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



> u.a. in der norwegischen Dorschfischerei. Auch hier gibt es nach meinem Kenntnisstand keine erheblichen Probleme mit der Kontrollierbarkeit.



Der Vergleich ist natürlich billig. Norwegen ist nicht in der EU und hat demnach noch Grenzen, an denen jeder der das Land verlassen möchte irgendwie vorbei muss. Wenn der Zoll bei der Ausreise also ausgeführte Güter stichprobenartig mit kontrolliert, kann dabei auf vorhandene Infrastruktur zurückgegriffen werden. Das ist mit Kontrollen wie sie z.B. beim Brandungsangeln (welches ggf. auch bei Dunkelheit stattfindet) stattfinden müssten dann eher nicht zu vergleichen. Hinzu kommt, dass wir in Norwegen ein Ausfuhrlimit haben, explizit KEIN Fanglimit. 



> Im Übrigen gibt es auch von der Tourismusbranche ein Interesse, dass während der Nebensaison im Februar und März Angler an die Küsten kommen, die Angelfischerei also nicht komplett untersagt wird.



Diese Aussage ist in meinen Augen schon fast zynisch. Dass man das Dorschangeln in der Schonzeit nicht komplett verboten hat, bringt der Tourismusbranche faktisch überhaupt nichts. Das Wohl der Tourismusbranche wird nicht den 8 Wochen Schonzeit entschieden, sondern in den 46 anderen Wochen im Jahr. 



> Angler verzichten zugunsten der Fischer, und Fischer verzichten zugunsten der Angler: Die Entnahmen der Berufsfischerei und der Angler haben den Dorschbestand in die jetzige Situation gebracht, deswegen ist es auch gerecht und sinnvoll, dass sich beide Sektoren am Wiederaufbau des Bestandes beteiligen



Die Grundannahme ist schon komplett falsch. Angler verzichten schon per Definition seit jeher! zu Gunsten der Fischer bzw. zu Gunsten der Bestände.

Denn Angler wählen ganz bewusst, freiwillig und ausdrücklich die am wenigsten effektive und nachhaltigste Methode um Fische zu fangen. Sie fangen Fische von Hand! Sie machen das in ihrer Freizeit/ihrem Urlaub!

Aufgrund der wenig effektiven selbst gewählten und auch gewollten Fangmethoden können Angler nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Fischen fangen.

Hinzu kommt übrigens dass man, wenn man sich einige Untersuchungen mal genauer anschaut, nur einen Teil der Fische überhaupt mit der Angel fangen kann. Es gibt offensichtlich einen Prozentsatz x, der warum auch immer nicht mit der Angel zu fangen ist. 

Wir können nicht mehr als Angeln. Wenn der Bestand 100x größer wäre, würden wir deshalb nicht 100x mehr fangen. 
Irgendwann ist der Tag bzw. der Urlaub einfach zu Ende. 
Dieser Umstand findet leider überhaupt keine Beachtung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> während sie vorher selbst den Verband der Angelkutterreeder und den Tourismus bei Gesprächen ausgeladen hatte, sollte  jedem zu denken geben......



Bestimmt nur ein unglücklicher Zufall.

War mangels ausreichend grosser Räumlichkeiten leider nicht anders durchführbar [emoji6] [emoji780]


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Danke Dir/Euch!!!

Hier wurde in meinen Augen mit ein paar Postings schon bewiesen, dass hier mehr Sach- und Fachverstand und sowieso mehr gesunder Menschenverstand als in Politik und Verbänden vorhanden ist.-

Danke euch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

bastido schrieb:


> Hier kann Thomas sicher noch einmal mit der Grafik dienen wer in den letzten 10 Jahren welche Mengen gefangen hat.


Gerne doch, bitte schön:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grafik zu Dorschfängen von Jens Meyer
> 
> Quellen zur Erstellung der Grafik:
> Quelle: LALLF M-V
> ...



Vielleicht auch nochmal interessant in dem Zusammenhang und von Frau Rodust ignoriert, verschwiegen, nicht gewusst oder einfach unterm Tisch gehalten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausgehend von den Zahlen 2016 (ICES Gebiet 22-24, Fang Fischer ca. 7373t) wären eine ICES-Reduzierung um 88% also eine Fangmenge für 2017 von ca. 890 t für die Fischerei gewesen.
> 
> Nun dürfen die Fischer aber deutlich mehr fangen (Reduzierung nur auf 56% Einbusse, also 44% von den 7373 t), weil auch Angler verzichten (müssen).
> 
> ...





PS:
und auch noch mal:
Nicht, dass wir euch nicht früh genug gewarnt hätten vor der Schlechtigkeit der Politik und dem Versagen der Verbände ..............
Sorry, kanns mir echt nicht verkneifen...........


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

2017....jetzt schon 1558|kopfkrat
"Traue _keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selber gefälscht hast_"







|wavey:


----------



## Ganerc (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Erst mal finde ich es lobenswert, dass sie sich der Diskussion stellt. Respekt!
> 
> Aus ihrer Argumentation erkennt man ziemlich viel Hilflosigkeit und ich glaube ihr, dass sie bei den Entscheidungen bzgl. des Dorsches gern einiges anders gemacht hätte, aber schlichtweg Andere an den Hebeln sitzen.
> 
> ...



Da bietet sich die Geschichte vom Toten Pferd gerade zu an.


Wenn Du entdeckst, dass Du ein totes Pferd reitest, steig ab!






Wir besorgen uns eine stärkere Peitsche.
Wir sagen: „So haben wir das Pferd schon immer geritten”.
Wir gründen einen Arbeitskreis, um das Pferd zu analysieren.
Wir besuchen andere Orte, um zu sehen, wie man dort tote Pferde reitet.
Wir erhöhen die Qualitätsstandards für den Beritt toter Pferde.
Wir bilden eine Task-Force, um das Pferd wiederzubeleben.
Wir kaufen Leute von außerhalb ein, die angeblich tote Pferde reiten können.
Wir schieben eine Trainingseinheit ein um besser reiten zu können.
Wir stellen Vergleiche unterschiedlicher toter Pferde an.
Wir ändern die Kriterien, die besagen, dass ein Pferd tot ist.
Wir schirren mehrere tote Pferde gemeinsam an, damit wir schneller werden.
Wir erklären: „Kein Pferd kann so tot sein, das wir es nicht mehr reiten können.”
Wir machen eine Studie, um zu sehen, ob es bessere oder billigere Pferde gibt.
Wir erklären, dass unser Pferd besser, schneller und billiger tot ist als andere Pferde.
Wir bilden einen Qualitätszirkel, um eine Verwendung von toten Pferden zu finden.
Wir richten eine unabhängige Kostenstelle für tote Pferde ein.
Wir vergrößern den Verantwortungsbereich für tote Pferde.
Wir entwickeln ein Motivationsprogramm für tote Pferde.
Wir erstellen eine Präsentation in der wir aufzeigen, was das Pferd könnte, wenn es noch leben würde.
Wir strukturieren um damit ein anderer Bereich das tote Pferd bekommt.
Wir senden jemandem das tote Pferd als Geschenk. Geschenke darf man nicht zurücksenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Ich werf da einfach mal noch die Namen Hagedorn und Hendricks ins Spiel, Flasbarth, Habeck,....
Und die unzulässige  Vermischung (was auch Rodust macht in ihrer Mail hier, noch viel mehr in Gesprrächen und anderen Mails) von Baglimit mit Angelverboten in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ (auch da haben wir früh genug gewarnt)...



> Ein ganzjähriges Fangverbot in den Hauptlaichgebieten ist nicht sinnvoll, weil sich der Dorsch nur während einer kurzen Zeit des Jahres dort aufhält. Angler wehren sich zu Recht gegen den ganzjährigen Ausschluss aus Natura2000-Gebieten, der gleiche Ansatz sollte dann aber auch für alle anderen Schutzgebiete gelten.



Wie gesagt, ich darf leider nicht alle Mails und Infos veröffentlichen, hab mich hier schon weit genug ausm Fenster gehängt.....

Fragen, nachhaken, bei Abgeordneten im Wahlkreis, bei Verbänden, Ministerien, Behörden kann ich immer empfehlen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Nur, dass das damit hier auch einmal ganz klar gesagt wird, ich zitiere Frau Rodust aus ihrer Mail:


			
				Rodust schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dorsch wird ganz sicher nicht ausgerottet, auch wenn der Bestand wie jetzt in sehr schlechtem Zustand ist. Das Thünen-Institut geht immer noch von über 22 Millionen erwachsenen Dorsche in der westlichen Ostsee aus.





			
				Rodust schrieb:
			
		

> Die Berufsfischerei versorgt auch Verbraucher und Gastronomie mit dem wertvollen Lebensmittel Fisch. Bei einem gesunden Bestand ist genug Fisch für alle da. Mit den jetzt beschlossenen Maßnahmen wollen wir dieses Ziel erreichen.



*Klartext:
Es ging Frau Rodust also NIE darum, den Dorsch zu schützen!!*
Er stand NIE vor dem "Aussterben"!!

Es ging ihr IMMER NUR DARUM, den Dorschbestand *für die Berufsfischerei *in einem befischbaren Fenster zu halten!

*Angler haben also mit ihrem erzwungenen Verzicht nicht den Dorsch, sondern die Fischerei, vor allem die dänische (Quotenverteilung) geschützt!*

Was Rodust verschweigt oder nicht einmal weiß:
*Jeder Angelkutter, der wegfällt, ist ENDGÜLTIG weg. *

Wegen der Sportfischerfahrzeuglizenzen, die quasi Sondergenehmigungen sind und heute so nicht mehr zu bekommen/bezahlen sind (Auflagen etc.).

*Fischer können IMMER WIEDER NEU anfangen*, wenn (wieder mehr) Quote zur Verfügung steht - *Angelkutter NICHT!*

Frau Rodust hat dies mit ihrer Politik in Kauf genommen und/oder sogar aktiv gefördert und gibt hier in ihrer Mail auch mehrfach zu, vor allem zur Schonung der Fischerei Angler mit einbinden zu wollen.

*Für mich ist daher Frau Rodust nach ihrer Mail Totengräber der Dorschangelei sowie des auf dem Dorschangeln beruhenden Tourismus in den strukturschwachen Küstenregionen.*

*Und das Gleiche gilt für die Verbände DAFV, LSFV Schleswig Holstein und LAV Mecklenburg Vorpommern, die bei dem Thema genauso elend versagt haben wie Frau Rodust und die restliche Politik*.


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Naja, dass es nicht um den Schutz vor dem Aussterben geht sollte jedem klar sein - da braucht es keinen politischen Schutz für. Bevor der Dorsch ausstirbt ist es so unrentabel auf Dorsch zu fischen, dass die Kutter von alleine darauf verzichten.
Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Meinung an, dass Frau Rodust hier mit vielen Worten und wenig Fachwissen versucht eine Entscheidung gutzureden die anders hätte getroffen werden müssen. 
Insbesondere Kommentare zur "Umsetzbarkeit" von Regelungen sowie "fachliche" Kommentare zur Schädlichkeit von Schleppnetzen bringen doch eher ein müdes Lächeln.
Wie sollen denn bitte 160.000 Angler einfacher zu kontrollieren sein als die paar letzten Berufsfischer? Um wie viele geht es hier eigentlich? Warum ist ein Baglimit einfacher zu kontrollieren als das Mindestmaß? Warum ist es nicht schädlich die Ostsee zu pflügen?
Usw usf ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Die EU kann nicht das Mindestmaß senken, da dies in Länderdinge eingreift, so dass das durchs EU-Parlament müsste - kannste locker anderthalb bis 2 Jahre rechnen - Bagglimit ist ja EU-Sache..

Deswegen konnte die EU-Kommission nur Managementmaßnahmen wie Quote selber ohne Parlament beschliessen, da dies keine Länderrechte berührt. 

Jedes Bundesland in D kann aber seine eigenen Schonmaße machen, das hat ja nix mit der EU zu tun.


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



zander67 schrieb:


> Und wie hier schon ein paar mal erwähnt, verringert man lieber das Mindestmaß, damit die Fischer ihren toten Beifang an Minidorschen nicht wieder über Bord kippen, anstatt eine (deutlich) höhere Maschenweite vorzuschreiben und gleichzeitig das Mindestmaß anzuheben, damit ein paar Dorsche mehr sich mehrmals fortpflanzen können.
> 
> Und das alles (angeblich) zum Schutz des Dorsches?
> 
> ...



Man muss unterscheiden zwischen dem Mindestmaß zum Fang und dem zum Verkauf.
Wenn der Fischer gezwungen ist seinen Beifang an Winzdorschen anzulanden und somit auf seine Quote anzurechnen, aber nicht dazu berechtigt ist diesen zu verkaufen kannst du dir vorstellen wie bereit er dazu ist und wie viel dann doch irgendwie wieder über Bord geht.
Wenn er den Beifang allerdings doch verkaufen kann dann sieht die Sache hoffentlich anders aus.
Man könnte natürlich auch eine andere Möglichkeit finden die Fischer zu kontrollieren, dass besagter beifang eben nicht über Bord geht ... Waage an die Lastärme oder Kamera an den Mast oder was weiß ich ... dann würden Fischer von alleine darauf kommen ihren Beifang so gering wie möglich zu halten. 
Aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen könnte ja nur jeder Hol gefilmt werden...
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt übrigens dass man, wenn man sich einige Untersuchungen mal genauer anschaut, nur einen Teil der Fische überhaupt mit der Angel fangen kann. Es gibt offensichtlich einen Prozentsatz x, der warum auch immer nicht mit der Angel zu fangen ist.
> 
> Wir können nicht mehr als Angeln. Wenn der Bestand 100x größer wäre, würden wir deshalb nicht 100x mehr fangen.
> Irgendwann ist der Tag bzw. der Urlaub einfach zu Ende.
> Dieser Umstand findet leider überhaupt keine Beachtung.


Sehr richtig dargestellt!!

Während es Fischern mit Netzen bei größerem Bestand umso leichter fällt, bei dichterem Bestand größere Massen leichter abzufischen.

Selbst 4 mal so viele Angler wie jetzt und ohne jede Beschränkung könnten einen Bestand wie beim Dorsch nicht kaputt angeln - solange es keine Fischerei gibt.

Meine Forderung ist daher glasklar:
Solange noch ein Netz oder eine Reuse in der Ostsee steht oder durchgezogen wird, darf es keinerlei Einschränkungen für Angler geben.


----------



## GridtII (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Die Netz- und Reusenfischer sind auch nach meiner Meinung für den starken Rückgang des Dorsches hauptsächlich verantwortlich. 
Aber keine Beschränkung für Angler, dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Wenn ich daran denke, wie "freie Angler" in Norwegen,weil es keine Beschränkungen gab/gibt, hemmungslos jeden Fisch mitnehmen, egal wie groß, dann wird mir übel. Es zeigt mir, dass solche "Angler" keine Achtung vor der Kreatur Fisch haben.
Sicherlich wird der Bestand an Meeresfisch durch solch ein Verhalten nicht bedroht, aber als waidgerechter Angler tut man so etwas nicht! Und wie die Erfahrung eben zeigt, gibt es auch unter Anglern nicht nur gute Menschen.
Deswegen braucht es wenigstens vernünftige Mindestmaße und auch eine für alle geltende Schonzeit.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Hier gehts aber eben NUR um Bestandsschutz, was Frau Rodust dazu erzählt in ihrer Mail - und nicht um "waidgerecht", Moral und Ethik..

Ist ein anderes Thema, kannst Du gerne nen Thread aufmachen dazu.


----------



## raubangler (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Scheinheiliger geht es ja wohl nicht mehr.

Offiziell nichts damit zu tun haben wollen...
_
"Das stellt mich nun in die Kritik, die wenn dann eigentlich an die Adresse der Fischereiminister zu richten wäre, die hier ja die Entscheidung getroffen haben."
_
Aber vorher solche Anfragen starten:

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-//EP//TEXT+WQ+E-2016-007606+0+DOC+XML+V0//DE

Die Angler fügen also den Fischern 'einen großen Schaden' zu.
So so.....


----------



## seeschwalbe (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Ich frage mich nur eins, wer wählt diese nichtkompetenten
E U- Abgeordneten?


----------



## raubangler (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur eins, wer wählt diese nichtkompetenten
> E U- Abgeordneten?



Demnächst steht mit Martin Schulz ja deren Ex-Boss zur Wahl.
Vielleicht sollte man sich mehr auf Schulz als auf Rodust konzentrieren.....


----------



## Bitti2 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur eins, wer wählt diese nichtkompetenten
> E U- Abgeordneten?



Niemand. Man wählt eine Partei und die kungelt vorher aus wer auf welcher Liste und an welcher Position steht.

Deshalb hilft nur besonders dreiste Fälle öffentlich zu machen damit es die Hoffnung gibt, dass die entsprechende Person in einer zukünftigen Wahl weiter hinten auf der Liste steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich habe Ihr jetzt mal vollumfänglich geantwortet, mal sehen ob da nochmal was kommt.



Willste nicht hier reinstellen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Auf der Seite von Rodust ist ihre Mail, die wir hier einstellen durften, leider nicht zu sehen..


----------



## Ørret (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Was sagt die EGOH denn dazu? Der letzte Newsletter ist ja auch schon länger her!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Der näxte ist in Mache.

Da gehts aber nicht um Baglimit (das gilt ja schon, Thema hier bei Rodust), sondern um den Kampf gegen die Angelverbote Fehmarnsund etc. (auch da versagen ja wieder die Verbände und die Politik verarscht auch da wieder Angler)..


----------



## Ørret (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Naja hat ja beides Auswirkungen auf den Tourismus... deswegen dachte ich...#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Aber Baglimit ist halt bereits gültig, vergossene Milch, nur deswegen hier nochmal Thema, wegen des Schreibens von Frau Rodust, in dem sie ihre "wohldurchdachten" Gründe dafür darlegt. 

Während man gegen Angelverbot AWZ  JETZT AKTIV kämpfen muss...
Wo die von der Politik vorgebrachten Gründe auch nicht besser sind..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Was soll man davon halten? Frau Rodust ist für mich einfach  nur ein Wendehals!

In dem damaligen Interview hat sie sich - zumindest in meinen Augen - als Retterin der kleinen Kutter (versucht) darzustellen. Vermutlich hat sie gehofft, damit in der Bevölkerung und bei den Berufsfischern gut anzukommen und Wählerstimmen zu ergattern (ergaunern?). 

Dann kam der Strum der Entrüstung von den Anglern. In vielen Mails kam der Hinweis auf die volkswirtschaftliche Macht und der Anzahl der Meeresanglern in Deutschland. Da hat sie wohl die Wählerstimmen mal im Verhältnis betrachtet und festgestellt, dass die Angler mehr und wichtiger sind. Jetzt wird also die Verantwortung von sich geschoben. Aha...

Nein Frau Rodust, der Zug ist abgefahren! Für uns Angler sind sie nicht tragbar, für viele Wissenschaftler mittlerweile auch nicht mehr (Siehe Aussagen von Geomar zu der Dorschproblematik).

Genauso empfinde ich es als falsch, dass der "Runde Tisch" dazu diente, eine Lösung zu finden. Sie wollte lediglich die Verlierer der Dorschsituation (die Angler) von der Notwendigkeit überzeugen und sich persönlich gut verkaufen. Warum sollte sie das sonst machen, wenn sie angeblich eh keinen Einfluss hat bei dem Thema?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Gut beobachtet, sehe ich auch so mit der Wenderei....


----------



## raubangler (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

_"Das stellt mich nun in die Kritik, die wenn dann  eigentlich an die Adresse der Fischereiminister zu richten wäre, die  hier ja die Entscheidung getroffen haben."
_
Das schönste am Internet ist ja das Gedächtnis.
Man muss nur nach "Rodust Fischerei Lissabon" suchen.
Da hat sie jedem der es wissen oder auch nicht wissen wollte erklärt, wie wichtig sie (und das EU-Parlament) doch seit dem Vertrag von Lissabon im Bereich der Fischerei geworden ist.
"Gleichberechtigt" mit den Ministern.

Ja ja....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

hör bloss auf -. hab doch eh schon wieder Blutdruck...

Kaum von Männergrippe genesen, und dann das Thema Rodust aufm Schreibtisch..


----------



## Dachfeger (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite von Rodust ist ihre Mail, die wir hier einstellen durften, leider nicht zu sehen..


Aber zumindest Teile davon. Ich hab nämlich mal zitiert. Sie hat doch allen ernstes bestritten die Schleppfischerei verharmlost zu haben. Da habe ich eben aus ihrer Mail zitiert|rolleyes.

Huch...jetzt hat sie gerade geantwortet. Ausweichend wie üblich.


----------



## Ørret (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Ausweichend?!
Ich finde ihre Antworten einfach nur grottenschlecht und lächerlich#q#q#q

https://m.facebook.com/comment/repl...64149&gfid=AQBJo9wp0zGvTeap&refid=52&__tn__=R


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ausweichend?!
> Ich finde ihre Antworten einfach nur grottenschlecht und lächerlich#q#q#q
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/comment/repl...64149&gfid=AQBJo9wp0zGvTeap&refid=52&__tn__=R


ihr müsst ihr mal nen Link zu unserer Diskussion hier reinsetzen..
:g:g:g


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Ich hab da nochwas für den Blutdruck unseres Schwaben |bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

muss das ja leider löschen (weisst ja, fremde Inhalte) - habs aber gelesen und geh gleich ko..............

Der LVF -BW als Fan von der Dame.............

hrmpf............................

Wenn unfähige Politik und anglerfeindliche Verbände zusammen kommen...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

So, Blutdruck wieder normal, daher nochmal Fakten:
*Es gab EINEN EINZIGEN VERBAND, der klar erkannte und öffentlich sagte, dass eine Beschränkung der Angler NICHTS für den Schutz des Dorsches bringe (wir berichteten)!*

Das waren die Berufsfischer, die Kutterfischer im DFV!!

Die schon von Anfang an gesehen hatten, dass von dieser Regelung mit Baglimit für Angler, so wie sie durchgeführt wird, praktisch hauptsächlich die dänischen Fischer profitieren  - aber weder die deutschen Fischer, geschweige denn der Dorsch.

Das hatten sie auch gegenüber Frau Rodust klar gemacht, genauso gegenüber den hauptbeteiligten Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm....

Auf die Profis hat aber entweder keiner gehört - Oder die Politik und die Haupt- und Ehrenatmler der genannten Verbände wollten absichtlich Angler einschränken, nur um des Einschränkens willen und *Hauptsache irgendwas geschützt, solange es keine Angler sind!*

*Man muss sich hier bei Frau Rodust bedanken, dass sie das so klar öffentlich gemacht hat, dass es NICHT um den Dorschschutz, sondern um den Schutz der Fischerei geht:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur, dass das damit hier auch einmal ganz klar gesagt wird, ich zitiere Frau Rodust aus ihrer Mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dass Politik(er/innen) nicht auf Fachleute und Profis hören, ist ja das eine - *warum der DAFV, der LSFV-SH und der LAV-MeckPomm nach Dorschschutz und Anglerbeteiligung geschrien hat*, obwohl es der Politik AUSSCHLIESSLICH (siehe Aussage Rodust) darum ging, den Dorsch für die Fischerei (nicht für Angler) in befischbaren Bereichen zu halten, das ist die andere Frage.

*Frau Rodust hat hier mit Veröffentlichung ihrer Mail  bestätigt, das es genauso war, wie wir von Anfang an vermutet und berichtet hatten:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323064
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316


----------



## Stoni-Killer (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Ich habe ihr auf FB mein bedauern ausgedrückt und bemerkt, das unser allseits bekannter SPD Willi sich im Grabe umdreht, wenn er (von Oben) sehen muss was seine Lobbistischen Nachfahren der Bevölkerung antut.... und das nur aus Geltungssucht und Machtgehabe  ohne Sinn und Verstand! 

 Greetz SK


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

oder sie verdrängt es...


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Ich habe meinem SPD Ortsverband geschrieben dass wir in den Medien erklären, für 3 Millionen Angler ist es besser, nicht eine Parte wie die SPD zuwählen die uns durch eine Frau Rohrpost an die Berufsfischer verkauft.
Macht das auch und ihr werdet stauen welche Wirkung das hat. KEINE.


----------



## raubangler (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Seit mindestens 4 Jahren schießt Frau Rodust auf Angler.

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides...NSGML+AMD+A7-2013-0008+266-266+DOC+PDF+V0//DE

Und das "im Namen der S&D-Fraktion".
Das ist u.a. die SPD.
Die Reglementierung der Angler ist somit offizielle SPD-Politik.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich habe meinem SPD Ortsverband geschrieben dass wir in den Medien erklären, für 3 Millionen Angler ist es besser, nicht eine Parte wie die SPD zuwählen die uns durch eine Frau Rohrpost an die Berufsfischer verkauft.
> Macht das auch und ihr werdet stauen welche Wirkung das hat. KEINE.



Nicht mal Antwort bekommen oder nur keine mit Substanz/Wirkung?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Das gesetzliche Mindestmass fuer Dorsch in der Ostsee ist 38 cm,  in der Eu 35 cm und der Dorsch ist aber erst Geschlechtsreif zwischen 50-60 cm.
Man sollte denken,  das die Politiker das letzten Mass als Mindestmass fuer alle festlegen wuerden. Ne wir duerfen alle weiter die kleinen abschlachten allerdings mit baglimit. Idioten sage nur dazu


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht mal Antwort bekommen oder nur keine mit Substanz/Wirkung?



So im Stil, ja , wir habenes gelesen. Punkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

;-)))
merci für Rückmeldung....


----------



## Ørret (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Das Zeitfenster für diese Umfrage ist außerdem sehr kurz!Da werden wohl nicht viele Daten zusammenkommen, zumal ja auch nicht besonders viel Werbung dafür gemacht wird. Dann ist die Umfrage für die südliche Ostsee! Ich frage mich auch wozu das dienen soll? Noch mehr Einschränkungen für Angler? Soll man daran teilnehmen? Mein Gefühl sagt mir irgendwie lieber nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Ich würde da vorsichtig sein - da zockt jemand halt EU-Gelder ab und macht dafür ein bisschen Umfrage und Marketing - alles intransparent, keiner weiss was da nachher mit den Daten passiert, wer das warum mit welchem realen Ziel macht - wie bei Thünen, Helmholtz etc..

Erst heisst immer für Angler - nachher kommen Verbote und Einschränkungen..

*Ich nehme da definitiv NICHT teil und würde allen Anglern raten, das auch nicht zu tun.
Zudem ist das nicht Thema hier*.


----------



## 1963krabbe (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

*


Thomas9904 schrieb:



			Ich würde da vorsichtig sein - da zockt jemand halt EU-Gelder ab und macht dafür ein bisschen Umfrage und Marketing - alles intransparent, keiner weiss was da nachher mit den Daten passiert, wer das warum mit welchem realen Ziel macht - wie bei Thünen, Helmholtz etc..

Erst heisst immer für Angler - nachher kommen Verbote und Einschränkungen..

Ich nehme da definitiv NICHT teil und würde allen Anglern raten, das auch nicht zu tun.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....




Thomas9904 schrieb:



			Zudem ist das nicht Thema hier
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .


----A C H T U N G ----- Genau so ist es...


----------



## raubangler (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....alles intransparent, keiner weiss was da nachher mit den Daten passiert, wer das warum mit welchem realen Ziel macht - wie bei Thünen, Helmholtz etc..



Doch, schreiben die.
Es gibt um das "nachhaltige Management" und die Steuerung des "zunehmenden Angeltourismus". 

Also geht es um Einschränkungen und Restriktionen für Angler.

http://www.eucc-d.de/news/items/stellenausschreibung-projekt-catch.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

das behaupten sie -aber keiner wer wirklich alles mit dahinter steckt..
Meines Wissens auch die Anglerfeinde vom LAV-MeckPomm, die mit Schuld am Baglimit auf Dorsch sind (wurde mir gesagt, als ich für das Zeug werben sollte, offenlegen, wer was wie fiannziert und wer alles dabei ist, wollte niemand)..
Da zudem Frau Rodust das unterstützt, gehts gar net...
Also von vorne herein disqualifiziert
*Ich kann nur warnen, bei sowas mit zu machen..*
Nochmal:
Hier kein Thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*

Ich will das gar nicht weiter in irgendeiner Art und Weise bewerben, dass arglose Angler da am Ende noch mitmachen - und sich nachher über weiter Verbote wundern, weder hier noch da.


----------



## raubangler (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das behaupten sie...
> Hier kein Thema.



Ja genau.
Die schreiben/behaupten, dass es Einschränkungen ("Management") für Angler geben wird.

Eigentlich Stoff genug für ein eigenes Thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee: Berufsfischer sollen weiter während Laichzeit Dorsch fangen dür*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ja genau.
> Die schreiben/behaupten, dass es Einschränkungen ("Management") für Angler geben wird.
> 
> Eigentlich Stoff genug für ein eigenes Thema.



eben, hier hat das nix verloren.

Und wenn in Behördenbürokratetutonisch "Management" dran steht, dann bedeutet es auf normaldeutsch IMMER Einschränkungen für Angler!!

Wenn wie hier noch "nachhaltig" dabei steht, bedeutet es starke Einschränkungen bis Angelverbote. 

Damit ist für mich diese Geschichte klar anglerfeindlich und ich würde NIEMALS dafür Daten geben oder Umfragen mitmachen, mit denen nachher Angeln verboten wird.

Aber Angler bezahlen auch Verbände der nachhaltigen, organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei und wundern sich nachher über immer mehr Verbote - des Menschen Wille ist sein Hinmelreich. 


Hier im Thema ist damit das Thema durch, denn hier gehts um Frau Rodust und ihre Mail.

Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/drei-dorsche-fahren-angeltouristen-nicht-7414018.html


----------



## Stichling63 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Ich habe Frau Rodust bei einer Veranstaltung/Kutterfahrt, von Heiligenhafen nach Fehmarn, kennen gelernt.
Viele Kommunalpolitiker und Betroffene waren eingeladen, um mit Ihr den Diskurs zu führen. Ich hatte schnell den Eindruck, das es keine ergebnisoffene Debatte war. Frau Rodust hinterlies den Eindruck als würde Sie die Anwesenden von oben herab behandeln. Viele Argumente die Sie jetzt anbringt haben wir ihr damals schon mitgegeben, sie wollte oder konnte unseren Einwänden damals nicht folgen. Es war eine Veranstaltung die nicht auf Augenhöhe statt fand. Im nachhinein bewerte ich es als eine PR-Aktion. Immerhin konnte man danach ja sagen, ich habe mich ja mit den Betroffenen zusammengesetzt. Ich werde kein Fan dieser Dame werde. Das werde ich mir bis zu nächsten EU-Wahl merken.  :r:r:r


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

So sehe ich das auch. Sie dachte sich öffentlich ins rechte Licht stellen zu können und jetzt - wo sie sich einem Shitstrom ausgesetzt sieht - will sie keine Verantwortung übernehmen. In der Sonne der Politik stehen wollen sie alle, bei Wolken und Gewitter waren es die anderen. Ich könnte ko....


----------



## Dachfeger (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Jupp. Wenns Gold regnet rennt se hin. Wenns Scheixxe ist hat se nen Schirm. |gr:


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schnell den Eindruck, das es keine ergebnisoffene Debatte war. Frau Rodust hinterlies den Eindruck als würde Sie die Anwesenden von oben herab behandeln. ... Es war eine Veranstaltung die nicht auf Augenhöhe statt fand...


Ich habe viele Politiker kennengelernt aus Land & Bund, musste bei deinen Zeilen echt grinsen, weil ich dieses Gefühl gut kenne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Auch WWF bescheinigt Rodust, dass die Ausnahme für die Fischer (während Laichzeit unter 20 m fischen) nur Beschiss ist:
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...dorschfischerei-in-der-ostsee_id_6673044.html


----------



## Fidde (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

http://www.labraxsquad.com/

Der Artikel über die World Bank und deren Analyse über die Situation der Fischerei klingt sehr interessant.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Ich habe auch diesen Datensammel-Link von Euro-Ro über Fr. Grube ( bei diesem Namen in dem Zusammenhang sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare) erhalten....

>> Link away
Greetz SK


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



bastido schrieb:


> Da ich ja auf die Rechtfertigung der Frau Abgeordneten geantwortet hatte, kam nun die Antwort. Nein, nein nichts konkretes nur der Verweis irgend einer Parteigenossin auf die hier schon thematisierte Umfrage. Da ist dann keine Rede von Management oder so, sondern um Anforderungen und Erwartungen an einen rundum zufriedenstellenden Angeltrip zu identifizieren und um Angebots- und Nachfragestrukturen im Küstenangeltourismus an der südlichen Ostsee analysieren zu können.
> 
> Das Ding haben die schnell hin gezimmert, Ablenkungsmanöver.


Wir wurden auch von der Uni Rostock heute sehr nett gefragt, ob wir nicht für die Umfrage werben wollen - nun warte ich die Antworten ab auf meine Anforderungen dazu, gibt dann natürlich noch ein eigenes Thema, hier nur zur Info:


> Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxxxxxx,
> 
> ich bedanke mich für ihre überaus freundliche Anfrage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ørret (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Der BV und Weser-Ems berichten jedenfalls über diese komische Umfrage. Von der Anglerdemo hingegen berichten sie nicht...War ja fast schon klar#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Nun hat sich der DMV (Deutscher Meeresanglerverband) also mit Frau Rodust getroffen, "um Anglern zu helfen"....
http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/pressmitteilungen/+

Krieg schon wieder Blutdruck....

Wir haben rechtzeitig auf das Problem aufmerksam gemacht, der DMV wie der DAFV und LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm habens vergeigt.

Und dieselbe Frau Rodust, die hier im Thread in der Antwortmail von sich gibt, von sich gibt, wie wenig Einfluss sie doch habe, und dass sie ja nicht schuld sei, die will plötzlich Retter der Angler spielen??

Neue Runde Tische will sie (man erinnert sich: Angler hat sie damals ausgeladen, jetzt redet mit einem der kleinsten Splitterverbände im DAFV, dem DMV)..

Dann will sie mit Landesministern reden,. wo sie selber als EU-Abgeordnete doch wissen sollte (und hier bei uns in der Antwortmail das auch erklärte), dass das ja von der EU-Kommission kommt.

Dass sie dazu WIEDER NUR auf Angelkutter abzielt (und die Angelwettbewerbe des DMV) und nicht auf die vielen anderen Dorschangler in Brandung, mit Spinnrute und auf Booten, das merkte auch der DMV nicht oder es war ihm schlicht wurscht..

Dass dazu auch noch gleich von Fangbüchern die Rede ist (Angerkontrolle über APP dann der näxte Schritt, wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323764), setzt meine Speigrenze deutlich herab

Ob die Dame gemerkt hat, wes Geistes Kind die DMVler sind und wie leicht man die hinters Licht führen kann?

Oder ob sie selber gar nicht mehr begreift, was sie in den diversen Veröffentlichungen schreibt?

Dass die Verbandler nix mehr merken und nix können, ist ja nun nix  Neues...

Dass das alles meinem Blutdruck in keinster Weise gut tut, ist vielleicht verständlich


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Interessant ist an dem Bericht, dass man beim DMV auf der Homepage von einem Treffen am 24.02.2017 schreibt, dass Büro von Frau Rodust mir in einer Email zu dem Treffen von einem Treffen am Abend des 23.02.2017 spricht. Wenn man nicht einmal beim Datum auf einer Linie ist, wie soll sich das dann inhaltlich darstellen????

Ob dieses Treffen in Absprache mit dem DAFV stattfand?

Es wurden wieder nur die Interessen des DMV vertreten und nicht die der Angler. Denn die Fangmenge der Kutter gilt dann ja auch für Wettkampfveranstaltungen des DMV, wobei sich natürlich das öffentlich besser darstellt, wenn man "grundsätzlich" die Angelkutter einbezieht. Man will ja etwas gutes tun und gut dastehen. Nur auf Wettkämpfe (Angelveranstaltungen/ Gemeinschaftsangeln) abzuzielen, macht sich dann wohl doch nicht so gut.

Am geilsten finde ich jedoch, dass Frau Rodust sich als Gesprächspartner einen Verband raussucht, der Wettkämpfe bestreitet und auf Grund dieser Gespräche jetzt an höherer Stelle intervenieren will.

Das Baglimit soll helfen die Bestände zu schützen, aber ein Verband der Wettkämpfe beim Meeresangeln durchführt ist ein Gesprächspartner in Bezug auf Verordnungen, die helfen sollen, die Bestände zu sichern? Lächerlich, inkompetent.

Ich dreh gleich ab!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

sag ja, erbrechen und Blutddruck bei dieser "Verbandsarbeit" in Kooperation mit anglerfeindlichen Politikern....


----------



## Ørret (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...0872051622:tl_objid.581530872051622&__tn__=,;

Was für ein Mumpitz 100 Dorsche pro Angler und Monat und 1000 im Jahr....Fahr ich aber nur einmal im Jahr an die Küste zum Brandungsangeln soll ich nach 3/5 aufhören...Ja ne ist klar#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Ørret schrieb:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=581530872051622&id=412497982288246&_ft_=top_level_post_id.581530872051622%3Atl_objid.581530872051622&__tn__=%2C%3B
> 
> Was für ein Mumpitz 100 Dorsche pro Angler und Monat und 1000 im Jahr....Fahr ich aber nur einmal im Jahr an die Küste zum Brandungsangeln soll ich nach 3/5 aufhören...Ja ne ist klar#q




Ich habe mir heute erlaubt die Pressemeldung bei Frau Rodust zu hinterfragen. 

Der  DMV hat uns Angler in ein so schlechtes Licht gerückt, dass ist  unglaublich. Wir reden hier von einem Bestand, der sich zwingend erholen  muss und die schreiben öffentlich, dass 1000 (in Worten tausend)  Dorsche pro Jahr vernünftig sind und zur Bestandserholung beitragen. 

Ich distanziere mich als Meeresangler von der Forderung des DMV und fordere den DMV auf, zukünftig ausschlielich für seine Mitglieder zu sprechen und nicht "für uns Angler"!!!!

Vernünftige Lösungen müssen her, aber so etwas?


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Hab in meinem ganzen Leben nicht mal 100 Dorsche gefangen oder so kanapp.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Ich auch nicht. Bei einer Tour max. 10 stück über drei tage.
Liegt aber wohl an meiner Faulheit.
Nicht zu verallgemeinern.


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Geht man von 20 Angeltagen im Monat aus sind das beim jetzigen 5 Stk am tag wie viel?  = 100Stk.

Fährt nun jemand 2 Wochen aus Bayern hoch und fängt 100 Dorsche in 2 Wochen ist das dann mehr oder weniger oder ungerechter?


|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

1000 Dorsche pro Jahr pro Angler, ich komme gar nicht darüber hinweg! Mit so einer Forderung geht der öffentlich stolzieren.

Ich habe schon gedach, die haben sich bei der Pressemeldung vertippt und eine Null zu viel, aber dann hätte der Fehler zweimla passieren müssen. Eine Pressemeldung wird ja auch korrektur gelesen. Also meinen die das so wie es da steht.

Ein Bärendienst für uns Angler.

Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob der Facebook Account des DMV von NABU oder BUND geknackt wurde und die eine Fakemeldung eingestellt haben, um uns Angler fertig zu machen, aber ist ja auch auf der Homepage des DMV stolz verkündet. Die meinen das ernst...

200 Angeltage x 5 Dorsche = 1000 Dorsche. Die Forderung ist gut für den Tourist aus Bayern schreiben die ja. Entweder haben die Bayern verdammt viel Urlaub, dass man für den Tourismus 1000 Dorsche pro Jahr fordern muss oder die Bayern sind einfach nur geile Dorschangler und fangen pro Tag 50-100 Stück.

Ich halte fest, dass man immer wieder auf geistige Nichtschwimmer trifft!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



bastido schrieb:


> Sind so round about 2 Tonnen Dorsch pro Angler. Geht doch noch. |kopfkrat



Unglaublich, oder? 

Ein Dialog unter Anglern am 31.12.2018

Angler A: Wie war Dein Angeljahr?
Angler B: Total unter aller sau. Nach 2 Tonnen Dorsch war das Baglimit erschöpft. Da lohnt sich das angeln einfach nicht mehr....

1000 Dorsche. Ist ja Karnevalszeit. Hängt das damit zusammen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> 1000 Dorsche. Ist ja Karnevalszeit. Hängt das damit zusammen?



Das etliche der dafür Verantwortlichen 365 Tage/Jahr mit 'ner Angelpolitischen Narrenkappe durchs Leben laufen,kann man der 5.Jahreszeit nun wirklich nicht ankreiden.


----------



## Ørret (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Trotzdem feiern einige auf der Facebookseite vom DMV die Nummer ziemlich ab!
Ich bekomme grade Lust mir nen Account anzulegen und die Leute zu fragen ob sie noch alle Tassen im Schrank haben#q#q


----------



## Saarsprung (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Ich lese bei dem Thema immer mal mit, bei 800 km bis Flensburg betrifft mich das aber nur für den Urlaub, den ich gerne mal an der Ostsee machen würde..

So langsam blicke ich hier nicht mehr durch wer an dem Dilemma das meiste verbockt hat #q#q

Die Politker richten sich nach irgendwelchen Verbänden, würde ich genau so machen... aber was die da oben veranstalten #q

Die 1000 Dorsche passen leider nicht in mein Smartphone, was mir im übrigen vor lachen gerade ins Wasser gefallen ist..

Was haut Ihr in den Küstennebel alles rein, das kann nicht nur  Anis sein..

Wer soll die dollen Ideen da oben eigentlich kontrolieren?
Drohnenbestückte Bluetooth Mautstellen in Kombi mit Wiege- Kühlboxen alla LKW Maut?
Ist irgendwie noch ne NSA Abteilung derzeit arbeitslos geworden?

Also ehrlich, ich gebs solangsam auf, die Nordsee ist auch noch da und im Mittelmeer habe ich Wettergarantie..

Und wie ich eben gesehen habe, macht Polen auch schöne Kutter Werbung..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Die fahrn nach Bornholm - kein Baglimit............

Das alleine wird durch das Versagen von Politik, insbesondere auch Rodust (SPD) und Landwirtschaftsminsiter Schmidt (CSU) sowie den anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverbänden DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm - und jetzt eben noch der DMV (auch im DAFV) dazu, der sich von Rodust verarschen lässt - viele Arbeitsplätze in SH und MeckPomm kosten.


----------



## Saarsprung (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die fahrn nach Bornholm - kein Baglimit............



Ei genau deswegen wird die Situation für den Dorsch und auch für die deutschen Kutter doch nicht viel besser?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Nö, eben, wird gar nicht besser..


Siehe unten:
Versagen von Politik und Verbänden gemeinsam..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das alleine wird durch das Versagen von Politik, insbesondere auch Rodust (SPD) und Landwirtschaftsminsiter Schmidt (CSU) sowie den anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverbänden DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm - und jetzt eben noch der DMV (auch im DAFV) dazu, der sich von Rodust verarschen lässt - viele Arbeitsplätze in SH und MeckPomm kosten.






Wir haben früh genug gewarnt (seit Juli 201*5 bereits*): http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733, hören wollte wieder keiner..

Nun eben ausbaden..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> I
> Was haut Ihr in den Küstennebel alles rein, das kann nicht nur  Anis sein..



Bemerkenswert sind dann auch teilweise die Antworten im betreffenden Facebook-Thread. Zitat: "Es gibt so viel Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee das ist teils schon Pervers."

|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> "Es gibt so viel Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee das ist teils schon Pervers."
> 
> |kopfkrat


Stimmt auch, Dorsch gibts da massig, nur zu wenig Nahrung (überdüngte Ostsee - eher wohl dann zu wenig Nährstoffe, siehe Bodensee)?), weswegen die Dorsche da fast schon Hungerformen sind.. 

Ist aber auch in der westlichen Ostsee in den letzten Jahren zu beobachten, dass die "Kondition" (Verhältnis Länge/Umfang bzw. Gewicht) in den letzten Jahren deutlich abgenommen hat.

Wie das mit immer weniger Dorschen zusammen passen soll, konnte mir auch noch keiner erklären (je weniger Dorsch, desto mehr Nahrung müsste für den Rest da sein, die müssten fetter werden, nicht abnehmen).

Zahl nicht mehr genau im Kopf, glaube aber was um 30% in den letzten 5 Jahren abgenommen..


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

wenn die auf diesen Taschenspielertrick reinfällt, ist doch gut
Das Baglimit wäre damit quasi weg


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt auch, Dorsch gibts da massig, nur zu wenig Nahrung (überdüngte Ostsee - eher wohl dann zu wenig Nährstoffe, siehe Bodensee)?), weswegen die Dorsche da fast schon Hungerformen sind..



Keines der beiden Gewässer leidet an Nährstoffmangel. Der Mensch kann alles, außer natürliche Nährstoffe künstlich zu verknappen.
Nur weil das sehr oft und sehr laut behauptet wird, ist es noch lange nicht richtig. Gerne werden solche Nebelkerzen aufgeführt, um vom eigentlichen Problem, der intensiven Netzfischerei abzulenken. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie das mit immer weniger Dorschen zusammen passen soll, konnte mir auch noch keiner erklären (je weniger Dorsch, desto mehr Nahrung müsste für den Rest da sein, die müssten fetter werden, nicht abnehmen).



Die übrige Nahrung muss nicht zwangsweise von den restlichen Dorschen gefressen werden, sondern findet andere Abnehmer, wie Seevögel, Plattfische ect. 
Am Bodensee ist es das selbe, mit den wenigen, dürren Felchen und der Masse an fetten Stichlingen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Wobei es hier ja NICHT um die biologische Erklärung geht, es sei denn um die bei Frau Rodust, die ja hier mit ihrem Geschriebenen das eigentliche Thema ist.
;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

auch wieder wahr - mea culpa und Asche auf mein Haupt ;-)


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Ich konnte mir einen Kommentar auf ihrer Facebook-Seite auch nicht verkneifen ! 
Ich könnte echt kot...
#q



> Zitat :"...zum Beispiel das Baglimit pro Angler pro Monat auf 100 Dorsche und pro Jahr auf 1000 Dorsch festzulegen." ... Und das betitelt der DMV e.V. auch noch als "vernünftig" ???? ... Frau Rodust, sie sollten sich in Zukunft überlegen mit wem sie sich treffen ! *Auf die "Fishing Masters Show" am 22. April auf Fehmarn zur Podiumsdiskussion können (wollen ?) sie ja nicht kommen ! Fürchten sie den Gegenwind ?*


----------



## bbfishing (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Ich konnte mir einen Kommentar auf ihrer Facebook-Seite auch nicht verkneifen !
> Ich könnte echt kot...
> #q


Ich auch nicht
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch WWF bescheinigt Rodust, dass die Ausnahme für die Fischer (während Laichzeit unter 20 m fischen) nur Beschiss ist:
> http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...dorschfischerei-in-der-ostsee_id_6673044.html



Wie ich gerade gelesen habe, wird laut Rodust die Schollenfischerei im/in Schongebiet/Schonzeit verboten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Weil die mehr als die erlaubten 10% Dorschbeifang beim Plattenfang hatten.

Hat aber nix zu tun mit dem was DMV oder Rodust da rumgeturnt haben.

War auch schon immer so, dass da reagiert werden konnte.

Obs dann wirklich so kommt, bleibt mal abzuwarten..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil die mehr als die erlaubten 10% Dorschbeifang beim Plattenfang hatten.



Zu den Details kann ich nix sagen, ich habe bloß ein Statement des DMV-Präsi in 'ner FB-Gruppe dazu gelesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Hat ja aber eh nix zu tun mit Baglimit Dorsch für Angler, reine Fischergeschichte..


----------



## bombe220488 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Wer von euch kann überhaupt sagen ob die Fischer in der Zeit und den Regionen auf Schollen Fischen? 

Ich sehe das auch erstmal skeptisch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Wenn ich das auf Facebook vom DMV lese, könnte ich speien! "Erster Erfolg " schreibt er. Als ob das seine Leistung wäre. Was für ein Blender! 

Der DMV war daran weder beteiligt oder hat damit nur im Ansatz etwas zu tun. 

Und Frau Rodust?

Wenn das am 16. März wirksam wird, dann sind das 2 Wochen weniger als geplant... Wenn es denn ab 16. März verboten wird! Wenn....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Da gehts zahlenmäßig insgesamt um vielleicht ca. 20 - Tonnen Dorsch-Discard deutscher Fischer in der (Dorsch)Schonzeit beim Schollenfang, der ja zudem auf die Quote angerechnet wird (alle anderen dürfen seltsamerweise wieder weiter fischen (Dänen, Polen etc.), denen wirds NICHT verboten, obwohl die wesentlich mehr Quote haben)..

Wenn die jetzt anfangen ausrechnen wie beim Baglimit, was Angler in der Zeit mit 3 Dorschen/Tag fangen, prophezeie ich jetzt schon, was da die leicht denkbare Folge sein wird, dam an immer lieber an Angler denn an Fischer geht (und schon gar nicht EU-Auslands-Fischer mit dem Großteil der Quote. Wenn, dann nur wie hier die paar armen deutschen Schweine, dies noch gibt) .........

Aber ich mein ja nur.......

Wie gesagt, hier wird die Schollengeschichte eh nur Thema, wenn die EUler meinen, dass dann leichter und schneller Anglern die Schonzeit reingedrückt wird, um EU-Fischer zu schonen. 
So ists ne reine Fischereigeschichte ohne jeden Effekt für den Dorsch..


----------



## Rheinangler (1. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe heute allerdings sehr wohl von anderer Seite gehört, dass das ein EU - Thema ist und eben auch die Dänen etc. betrifft. 

Insofern finde ich es schon gut, dass das Schlupfloch "Laichdorsche beim Schollenschleppen abgreifen" geschlossen wird. 

Natürlich hätte es erst überhaupt nicht offen sein dürfen - aber was erwarten wir ernsthaft nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre von Politikern? 

Egal in welchem Resort - die sind doch alle derart weit von der Materie entfernt - da kann keiner ne Scholle von einem Butt oder nen Dorsch von einem Wittling unterscheiden. Alles Nichtangler ohne jegliches Expertenwissen, völlig naiv, uninformiert und von Wirtschaftsbossen an der langen Leine durch die Manege geführt.

Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass das Verbot für alle EU Fischer Gültigkeit hat - ansonsten bringt es nichts und hilft folglich dem Dorsch auch nicht wirklich....

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Rodust schreibt selber, Deutschland wird verbieten (wäre dann BMEL) - die können aber eben nur deutschen Fischern verbieten....


----------



## Rheinangler (1. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rodust schreibt selber Deutschland wird verbieten - die können nur deutschen Fischern verbieten..



Gedacht, nein - befürchtet hatte ich das auch und deshalb bei einer Mitteilung auf FB zu dem Thema gleich eine Rückfrage bzgl. der Dänen gestellt. 
Dort wurde mir dann mitgeteilt, dass es ein EU Verordnung wäre und alle gleichermaßen betrifft. 

Mal abwarten - letzte Zweifel bleiben bestehen und werden sicherlich hier auf diesem Sender weiter beobachtet..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Hier gehts um die Interpretation der Länderumsetzung, nicht um die eigentliche EU-Verordnung, da gibts meines Wissens keine neue.

Die Verhandlungen darüber für 2018 gehn erst jetzt dann im März überhaupt wieder los, für 2017 gilt, was galt..

Warten wirs ab - wenn Fischer begrenzt werden, kommt eh als näxtes die weitere Beschränkung von Anglern..

So oder so....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rodust schreibt selber, Deutschland wird  verbieten (wäre dann BMEL) - die können aber eben nur deutschen Fischern  verbieten....



So sieht es aus. Die Regelung war  grundsätzlich nur gemäß Auslegungshinweis des BMEL in den Sektoren 22  und 23 möglich. Es wurde von Beginn an darauf hingewiesen, dass der Bund  die Regelungen bei Missbrauch wieder ändern würde. Da es hier wohl einen aktuellen Fall gibt, ist der Bund tätig geworden und hat diese Reglung geändert. Hat also nichts mit irgendwelchen Gesprächen bestimmter Menschen zu tun, auch wenn es von manch einem als eigener Erfolg verkauft werden soll. Die Jünger werden dafür jubeln...

Das bedeutet aber zugleich, dass die bestehenden Ausnahmeregelung für Fahrzeuge kleiner 15m Lüa in Wassertiefen unter 20 m weiterhin Gültigkeit hat und die gezielte Dorschfischerei weiterhin erlaubt bleibt, auch während der Schonzeit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Ich habe gerade auf einer anderen Seite einen Mailverkehr zwischen dem DMV und einem Angler zum Thema Rodust/DMV/ 1000 Dorsche gelesen. Respekt! Ich empfinde die Antwort des DMV als unfreundlich und arrogant. 

Geiler ist, dass die sich als Retter der Dorsche darstellen. Denn die 1000 Dorsche sind ja eine Reduzierung. Bei der jetzigen Regelung fängt ein Angler 1680 Dorsche im Jahr.

Wenn Tante Ulrike auch so rechnet und Thünen und andere in Mathe ähnliche Hochrechnungen anstellen, dann wird mir jetzt alles klar....#q#q#q

Da hat der DMV mal wieder nicht zu Ende gedacht. Wenn mögliche 1680 Dorsche im Jahr zu viel sind für Angler und 1000 Dorsche einem Angler reichen, kann man ja logischerweise das Tagesbaglimit von 5 auf 3 reduzieren und in der Schonzeit auf 1 oder 2 Dorsche. 

Wie immer sollte man seine Forderungen und Formulierungen in solchen Veröffentlichungen überdenken. Aber dafür benötigt es bestimmte Voraussetzungen, die ich derzeit bei manchen Personen einfach nicht erkennen kann....


----------



## Rheinangler (3. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade auf einer anderen Seite einen Mailverkehr zwischen dem DMV und einem Angler zum Thema Rodust/DMV/ 1000 Dorsche gelesen. Respekt! Ich empfinde die Antwort des DMV als unfreundlich und arrogant.
> 
> Geiler ist, dass die sich als Retter der Dorsche darstellen. Denn die 1000 Dorsche sind ja eine Reduzierung. Bei der jetzigen Regelung fängt ein Angler 1680 Dorsche im Jahr.
> 
> ...




....das ist doch genau das Problem. Da entscheiden Leute bzw. tragen zur Entscheidungsfindung bei, die allesamt nicht die hellsten Kerzen auf der Torte sind. Zumindest innerhalb der Sache nicht. Dinge werden einfach nicht zu Ende gedacht.

Anderenfalls muss man unterstellen, dass bewusst so argumentiert wird, damit der nächsten Einschränkung für Angler nichts im Wege steht. 

Wer von den relativ regelmäßig an der Ostsee angelnden Anglern kommt denn übers Jahr an 1000 Dorsche, die er zur Verwertung entnimmt???? 
Ich kenne keinen einzigen, nichtmals vom Hören Sagen. Selbst aus dem Kayak Forum, wo die Jungs sogar recht gut fangen, kommt keiner auf 1000 Dorsche im Jahr. 

Da wird doch hochgerechnet, ohne am Ende das Ergebnis auf Richtigkeit bzw. Plausibilität zu hinterfragen.... :r:r:r

Typisch Politik, so kennen wir es ja auch vom Umgang mit Steuergeldern. Jegliches Verhältnis zur Realität ist verloren gegangen. Traurig nur, dass sich immer wieder Anglervertreter vor diesen Karren spannen lassen. #q#q#q


----------



## banzinator (3. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

1000 Dorsche so ein Kokolores #q
Komme lange nicht auf 100 und ich angel regelmäßig in der Ostsee |rolleyes


----------



## mefofänger (3. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

also wenn ich ein gutes jahr hatte, wahren es mit eigenen boot und brandungsangeln zusammen ca. 30 dorsche. davon sind wir zu zweit bei einem fischtag in der woche gut zurecht gekommen.
in der regel kommt man ja auch nur jedes 4.-6. wochenende ans/aufs wasser. daher frage ich mich schon die ganze zeit ob unsere freunde vom thünen da etwas vertauscht haben oder mathe nicht gerade ihre spezialität ist.|kopfkrat;+|kopfkrat und die politiker blabbern einfach nach was ihnen vorgekaut serviert wird, aber sich selber mal mit der materie zu beschäftigen ist zu viel arbeit, und wohl auch nicht gewollt.
da man aber auch des öfteren keinen fisch fängt werden wir jetzt woll fisch zukaufen müssen. aber genau das ist wohl gewollt.|krach: schließlich kann man so mehrfach steuern abkassieren (fischer,ankäufer,großmarkt,verkäufer,endkunden ca. 20 mio käufer die woche ). da gegen ist die angelindustrie ein kleiner fisch mit den paar steuern (hersteller,verkäufer,endkunden ca. 250.000 käufe die woche) hier habe ich vieleicht ein wenig hoch gegriffen. und bei den fischkäufern vieleicht zu niedrig. mfg

ps.: so jetzt bin ich erstmal meinen frust los


----------



## Flatfish86 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Die AfD will auch mitspielen:

https://www.landespressedienst.de/dorschquote-schonzeit-statt-fangbegrenzung-afd-fordert-reform/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Wer keine Aussicht hat, regieren zu müssen kann ruhig versprechen was er will. Das betrifft alle kleineren Parteien. Und die großen machen was sie wollen. 

Die Aussagen der Parteien haben aus meiner Sicht keine Verbindlichkeit. Ein aktiver, unseren INteressen verpflichteter Verband wäre nötig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch - Eu-Abgeordnete Rodust (SPD) verteidigt sich*

Zudem bescheuerte Forderung(en) (und nur um die Sache gehts hier).

Die wollen, dass die Landesregierung ne EU-Anordnung aufgebt, was die eh nicht kann.

Dazu hat das nix mit dem Thema Rodust zu tun - die ist noch in der SPD....


----------

